# Sinamics S120 mit Spannungsschwankungen



## MakAP (20 Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier und habe gleich ein paar dumme Fragen.
Wir bauen hier im Hause Maschinen mit Sinamics S120.
Diese setzen sich zusammen aus:
2x CU320-2, 3 x Single Motor Module (3AC 400V/18A) und 3 x Active Line Modul(3AC 380-480V 380A) 
Ich muss noch dazu sagen das ich in der Sinamics-Welt noch Neuling bin.
Eine unsere Maschinen steht in China, dort haben die anscheinend ein übelst instabiles Netz.
Die Jungs in China haben jetzt eine kleine Fragekatalog an uns geschickt und ich habe die Ehre mich dem anzunehmen...
a.) Wir fahren die Achsen in einer Kraftregelung. Was passiert wenn die Maschine in dem Zustand einen Stromausfall hat,
bzw. was passiert wenn der Strom wiederkommt ?
- Ich gehe hier mal davon aus das man in der Sinamics diesen Fall verarbeiten kann (wiederanlaufsperre usw.)
b.) Was kann man gegen die Spannungschwankungen tun ? Laut Aussage der Jungs vor Ort schwankt die 
immer zwischen 360 und 390 V. Wie kann man das Netz überwachen und protokollieren ?
- Hier bin ich etwas überfragt. Ich weiss das USV's für PC Schwankungen ausgleichen und auch protokolliern können.
Gibt es sowas auch im großen Stil für Drehstrom und dann noch mit der Leistung ?
Soderle, ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich wollte und könnt mir etwas weiterhelfen.

Grüße
Andy


----------



## Superkater (20 Dezember 2016)

Hallo MakAp,

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass eine 200kw ALM mit 380A nur drei 18A Motormodule ansteuert. 
Da werden sicher größere Geräte angeschlossen.

Mit einer Schwankung von 360V bis 390V kommt die ALM zurecht, denn sie  kann nominell zwischen 380..480V (-15% und +10%) betrieben werden.

Aber in jedem 200kw ALM ist im AIM ein Spannungsmessung vom Netz inkludiert (VSM Modul).
Damit kann man die Netzschwankungen von Kunden mitaufzeichnen mit einem Dauer-Trace im Starter.
Oder man mißt die Einbrüche der Netzspannung mit einem Trigger.

Proboer das doch mal.


----------



## zako (20 Dezember 2016)

... ich hatte schon Spannungseinbrüche dreiphasig von 400V auf 200V (>10 Sekunden) getestet und die ALM hat weitergearbeitet.  Aber auch unsymmetrische Spannungseinbrüche handelt die ALM recht gut.  Nicht umsonst wird die ALM recht gerne an schwachen Netzen (z.B. auch Dieselgeneratoren etc.) eingesetzt. Anderes Beispiel sind z.B. Regalbediengeräte, wo man die ALM z.B. mit niedrigeren Netzkurzschlussleistungen auskommt als netzgeführte Einspeisungen.

zu a.) Jetzt gehe ich einfach mal von einen dreiphasigen Netzausfall aus (obwohl dieser deutlich seltener auftritt als (ggf. unsymmetrische) kurzzeitige Spannungseinbrüche - aber da hast Du mit der ALM eh schon gewonnen) - siehe Projektierungshandbuch.

Wenn es Deine Motoren zulassen, dann könnte man z.B. die Zwischenkreisspannung hochstetzen - z.B. auf 720V. Bei einer Zwischenkreiskapazität von z.B. 20mF und einer Unterspannungsschwelle von 380V ergibt das ein verfügbare Energie von W= 0,5 C (Umax² - Umin²) = 3740Ws. D.h. man hat z.B. 37kW für 100ms zur Verfügung (wo man z.B. durch die ESR- Funktion eine Achse aus einen definierten Bereich noch gezielt zurückziehen kann). Kommt halt auf eure Applikation an, wie lange man dann puffern kann. 
Weiterhin könnte man noch mit der Wiedereinschaltautomatik arbeiten. Außerdem gibt es auch ein CSM- Modul, mit dem die Steuerspannungsversorgung über den Zwischenkreis versorgt werden kann.
Hast Du evtl. auch drehende Achsen zur Verfügung, die ggf. als kinetischer Speicher dienen könnenn? Dann könnte man dort den Vdc_min Regler aktivieren. 
Wenn das so nicht reicht, dann gibt es z.B. noch Kondensatormodule bei SIEMENS (z.B. 4mF oder auch 132mF - Module). Oder man geht gleich auf Supercaps, z.B. durch einen SINAMICS DCP angebunden (aber das wird dann aufwändiger).
b.) 360 ... 390V sollten kein Problem sein. Bei sehr hohen dynamischen Leistungen habe ich auch schon die Leistungsvorsteuerung für die ALM verwendet. Aber wenn man eine Netzidentifikation durchgeführt hat, braucht man das normalerweise nicht.


----------



## Superkater (20 Dezember 2016)

Hallo zako

Bei den Großen Verladekränen wird keine ALM eingesetzt wenn ein Dieselgenerator fährt, sondern ein speziell umgebautes BLM wo intern eine analoge Thyristorsteuerung eingebaut werden muss. Das muss immer ein Siemenstechniker vor Ort machen.

Und jetzt wird plötzlich das ALM zum Wunderding erhoben. Das ist es aber nicht. Bei ganz weichen Netzen und Dieselgeneratoren ist die ALM nicht einsetzbar. Der Hochsetzsteller geht nicht bei Spannungseinbrüchen unter -15%
und so wird es auch in China sein. Unter 340V ist Schluss mit dem Hochsetzsteller.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (20 Dezember 2016)

MakAP schrieb:


> Wie kann man das Netz überwachen und protokollieren ?


PAC Sentron


----------



## zako (20 Dezember 2016)

Die ALM kann ab 70V Netzspannung regeln - Randbedingungen siehe auch Listenhandbuch Parameter p210 und p212.  Das setzt man z.B. für Batteriespeicher ein.

Randbedingungen bzgl. Betrieb der ALM´s an Dieselgeneratoren findet man z.B. im Projektierungshandbuch (aber das ist ja hier nicht der Anwendungsfall):
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/83180185


----------



## MakAP (21 Dezember 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Danke für eure Antworten, die helfen mir schon ein ganzes Stück weiter 

@Superkater : 





> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass eine 200kw ALM mit 380A nur drei 18A Motormodule ansteuert.
> Da werden sicher größere Geräte angeschlossen.


Mein Dilema hier ist das die Programmierung von einer Fremdfirma gemacht wurde. Der "nette" Programmierer sich nicht sehr gerne in die Karten schauen lassen will, aber auch nicht wirklich Supporten will.
Ich habe jetzt die "Ehre" mich in die Anfragen von unserem Kunden reinzuarbeiten und den Support zu übernehmen.
Ich weiss das an der Maschine 3 "kleine" Motoren über die Single Motor Module angesteuert werden. In der Maschine ist noch ein großer Motor verbaut der eine ca. 2m große Trommel antreibt. Wie genau die angesteuert wird erschliesst sich mir noch nicht. Aber ich versuche hier weite am ball zu bleiben, muss ich ja... 
Ich kenne mich mit der "normalen" Siemens - Welt recht gut aus, doch diese Sinamics ist Neuland für mich.
Ich will demächst den Kurs :
*DR-S12-PM - SINAMICS S120 - Parametrieren und Inbetriebnahme*
http://sitrain.automation.siemens.c...l.aspx?AppLang=de&Ref=Search&CourseID=BAAAGPQ

machen, sofern mein neuer Arbeitgeber den zahlt, und habe mir bei unserem Siemens Mensch den "Getting Started Koffer" für die Sinamics geordert.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## MakAP (21 Dezember 2016)

kurzes Update:
Ich komme mir fast vor wie ein Hund... Habe mal wieder nen kleinen Knochen zugeworfen bekommen.
Wie Superkater schon richtig bemerkt hat war meine Angabe der Sinamics-Baugruppen nicht ganz richtig (Sind leider im Schaltschrank so dicht nebeneinander das ich die Typenschilder nicht lesen konnte :-(
Es handelt sich hier um 3 kleine Single Motor Module die jeweils einen Servo-Motor ansteuern und ein AIM 380A/ALM 380A und ein SMM 310 A (hier wird die große Trommel mit gesteuert).


----------



## zako (21 Dezember 2016)

... welche Aufgabe hat die große Drommel? Spricht was dagegeben, dass man die bei Spannungsausfall  als Schwungradspeicher verwendet?


----------



## MakAP (21 Dezember 2016)

Die große Trommel soll sich drehen mit eine Geschwindigkeit x. Die kleinen Achsen sollen einen Prüfling gegen die Trommel drücken und dabei enstehende Kräfte messen.
@zako : Wie meinst du das mit dem Schwungradspeicher ? Muss ich mir das vorstellen wie eine Art Generator ? Kann man das einstellen ? 
Die große Trommel dreht bei nem Spannungsaufall ziemlich lange nach >15min, hat ja auch genug Schwungmasse ;-)


----------



## Peter Gedöns (21 Dezember 2016)

aus Funktionshandbuch, (FH1), 01/2012, 6SL3097-4AB00-0AP2 habe gerade kein aktuelles 

7.12.5.3 Generatorbetrieb
Ziel im Fehlerfall ist es, den Zwischenkreis so lange zu stützen, bis alle am Zwischenkreis
angeschlossenen und von ESR frei gegebenen Antriebe ihre projektierte Endposition
erreicht haben. Dazu wird ein geeigneter Antrieb aus dem Antriebsverband, z. B. ein
Spindelantrieb, generatorisch gebremst. Die Zwischenkreisspannung wird dabei von dem
Vdc_min-Regler überwacht.
Projektierung der "Generatorbetrieb"-Reaktion
1. Der generatorische Betrieb des Antriebs wird mit p0888 = 3 eingestellt.


----------



## MakAP (22 Dezember 2016)

Moin,

besten Dank für die Antworten.
Jetzt kann ich meinen Chef ne Antwort geben 
Mal sehen was meine Freunde aus Fernost daraus machen


----------

